# replace built in RCA Cable on Turntable.



## Keithpgdrb

I am going to have to change the built in rca cable for my DUAL turntable. it is shorting out somehow and causing what sounds like ground noise. I still have to open it up, but I think the existing rca cable is soldered in. probably to 4 points

 1. has anyone else done anything like this?
 2. even if you havent done it, can you recommend what kind of cable I should use to replace the existing crappy RCA? I recall reading something about using a mic cable.
 3. I've never had to solder any of my audio equipment. is there a specific kind of solder I should use?

 I'm hoping this wont really be a big deal, but any suggestions would be very helpful. especially the cable recommendation.


----------



## zx10guy

One question I have is do you have a ground cable coming from your turntable and do you have it connected to your phono preamp/preamp?


----------



## Keithpgdrb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zx10guy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One question I have is do you have a ground cable coming from your turntable and do you have it connected to your phono preamp/preamp?_

 

Hey zx, thanks for responding.

 Yes, I do have a ground cable connected to the turntable, and it is connected to the amp properly. I actually always thought it was a faulty ground cable, but then I started fiddling with the wires, and it was the moving of the RCA that caused the noise to go in and out. moving, the ground did nothing. Any suggestions would be Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Before you replace the wire, I think you should resolder or reflow the joints where the cable connects. Sounds like you still have continuity in the cable, so it might have worked loose or a cold solder cracked off. Worth a try.


----------



## Keithpgdrb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Before you replace the wire, I think you should resolder or reflow the joints where the cable connects. Sounds like you still have continuity in the cable, so it might have worked loose or a cold solder cracked off. Worth a try._

 

I'll definitely check that out.. I've been lazy, havent even opened it up yet.. maybe I'll go do it now, I've got an hour or so.. are there any solder requirements?


----------



## Keithpgdrb

having looked inside the turntable at the connectors, I think the problem lies at the plug end. everything inside looks sound. So.. I'm going to start by reterminating the plugs themselves. I should be able to splice on some new plugs without too much going wrong. can anyone recommend a nice set of RCA Plugs? Does radio shack have anything decent?


----------

